# Predator 212 rejet



## HoldingHeavy (Mar 18, 2014)

Looking for some advice on what to use for the rejetting of a predator engine on a project of mine. I'd just as soon buy a jet and drop it in as opposed to attempting to drill the stock one out. Also will this add any hp to the mix? Forgive any possible ignorance, I'm just starting to learn about small engines. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

HoldingHeavy said:


> Looking for some advice on what to use for the rejetting of a predator engine on a project of mine. I'd just as soon buy a jet and drop it in as opposed to attempting to drill the stock one out. Also will this add any hp to the mix? Forgive any possible ignorance, I'm just starting to learn about small engines. Thanks everyone!


I just did a predator swap on a Troy bilt. I drilled the jet out to .034 and it was too rich, caused a high speed mis. So I had a Honda jet and drilled it out to .030. And it runs way better.


----------



## HoldingHeavy (Mar 18, 2014)

Motor City said:


> I just did a predator swap on a Troy bilt. I drilled the jet out to .034 and it was too rich, caused a high speed mis. So I had a Honda jet and drilled it out to .030. And it runs way better.


Great, thanks,for the reply!


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

This is good feedback. What is the original main jet size on the Preditor 212cc? just trying to get an idea of the change.


----------



## HoldingHeavy (Mar 18, 2014)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> This is good feedback. What is the original main jet size on the Preditor 212cc? just trying to get an idea of the change.


I believe. 028


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Yes, it is .028


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Here is a supplier that sells jets at $2 each. The next available size up is .034.

When you drill to open the hole it is likely slightly over the drill size. If you do it by hand it may come out oblong. 

BSP/Clone drilled main jet


----------



## ashwinearl (Sep 8, 2014)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> Here is a supplier that sells jets at $2 each. The next available size up is .034.
> 
> When you drill to open the hole it is likely slightly over the drill size. If you do it by hand it may come out oblong.
> 
> BSP/Clone drilled main jet


From searching, it looks like the stock jet on the Predator (0.028) is too lean for cold weather snowblower application. Several have performed hand modification running a small 0.030 drill bit to rejet to 0.030.

The BSP site listed above now has 0.032 as an available size and next increment above the 0.028. Would that be a good option? I'd rather get one that exists then try to do this by hand.

This would be for Central New York weather, on a Ariens 10M6D repower.

thanks


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

ashwinearl said:


> From searching, it looks like the stock jet on the Predator (0.028) is too lean for cold weather snowblower application. Several have performed hand modification running a small 0.030 drill bit to rejet to 0.030.
> 
> The BSP site listed above now has 0.032 as an available size and next increment above the 0.028. Would that be a good option? I'd rather get one that exists then try to do this by hand.
> 
> ...


The .028 is the stock size. You would probably want to try the .032, and see how that works.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I tried the .032 with the air filter removed and it ran superbly.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

That is a good point db130, you may get different results with vs. without the air filter. 

MotorCity: Can you share if you kept the air filter in place when you went through your re-jetting experiences.


Snow blowers don't have air filters because if moisture gets in there it may ice up and you will have less or no air flow. Making it very difficult or impossible to run. 

And yes, at BSP, the next largest jet size up from the .028 is .032. I stand corrected. Thanks!


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> That is a good point db130, you may get different results with vs. without the air filter.
> 
> MotorCity: Can you share if you kept the air filter in place when you went through your re-jetting experiences.
> 
> ...


When I had the .034, I didn't try it with out the filter. I had seen on here that some others had had no issues with running with the filter, in the snow. It just seemed that the .034 was way to fat, as bad as my machine ran. The plug was pretty back.


----------



## john1761 (Jan 31, 2016)

What about the low speed jet?I've seen a repower video where he recommends a Std. .016 Low Speed Jet from OMB Warehouse. I am going to repower an old Craftsman and the advise about the main jet and air filter will help. Thanks


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Keep in mind there is the option of installing an adjustable jet manufactured by SBF member Waterlooboy2hp.
HF Predator Engine Adjustable High Speed Needle Assembly

Link to his post where he came up with the idea to make these.


----------



## Kensico (Feb 19, 2014)

Carburetor Main Jet Fits Predator 212cc Clone GX160 GX200 390cc 420cc | eBay
Here's a link for OMB warehouse on eBay


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

john1761 said:


> What about the low speed jet?I've seen a repower video where he recommends a Std. .016 Low Speed Jet from OMB Warehouse. I am going to repower an old Craftsman and the advise about the main jet and air filter will help. Thanks


Since you really are not going to use a snowblower at low engine speed, probably the low speed jet would not be a concern. (not even sure if there is one other than and air bleed ?)

I recently re-jetted my Predator 212cc on my Toro 521 . . it was originally 0.030 and I reamed it out to about 0.032. I have not been able to use it under load as the snow Gods have seemed to pack it in for summer . . . but you never know


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

To update on what I have found. The last few swaps I've done, I had to go up to the .034 size jet. With the cold air in the winter, the engine would hunt up/down otherwise.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Thumbs up on Waterloo Boy's great product! I bought two of his adjustable jets and am very happy with the performance. Also look at his adapter to go from metric thread to 1/4 pipe for the drain plug.


----------



## john1761 (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks for the help. Waiting to hear back from Waterloo Boy as all the jets are gone. I am interested in his heater box adapter also and will keep on eye out for it. The video had a link to the parts used and it listed a STD 0.016 low speed jet. It is located on the top of the carb.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

on eBay now:

Honda GX160 GX200 Clone Engine Carburetor Fuel Gas Jet Go Kart Racing Carb BSP | eBay

Carburetor Main Jet Fits Predator 212cc Clone GX160 GX200 390cc 420cc | eBay


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

john1761 said:


> Thanks for the help. Waiting to hear back from Waterloo Boy as all the jets are gone. I am interested in his heater box adapter also and will keep on eye out for it. The video had a link to the parts used and it listed a STD 0.016 low speed jet. It is located on the top of the carb.


I would leave the low jet alone for now. 
I went through an evolution of using an .034 main jet to a .033 and now with the .032.

I find it runs great and less black build up on the plug.
I don't run with an air filter. In theory It should provide a bit more power.

I did try to open the pilot jet and it did not work out. Ran way too rich.
I went back to installing the original pilot jet and left well enough alone.
The only benefit I would see is helping with a cold start.
Right now if not run in a while it may take 7 or 8 pulls to start it. If I ran it yesterday it starts in one or two pulls.

I only run at idle speed when I get interrupted for a minute and don't want to shut it off. Other than that is always full speed.

I just accept all of this and it is fine.

If I were starting over I would get one of John's adjustable jets. It was not available when I did my repower. His oil adaptor drain is great too!
Good Luck.


----------

